# Femara (Letrozole) and Ovidrel with timed intercourse



## ttcbaby117

Hi,

So I have been put on Femara and Ovidrel for this next cycle. I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with this combination. Should I expect to ovulate early? What kind of side effects can I expect? Anyone have any success with this?

Thanks!


----------



## oneof14

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I have been put on Femara and Ovidrel for this next cycle. I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with this combination. Should I expect to ovulate early? What kind of side effects can I expect? Anyone have any success with this?
> 
> Thanks!

This my second cycle on Femara and Ovidrel. Last cycle was an IUI that ended up with a BFN. I am on day 3 of 5 taking it (a higher dosage then last month). I am a little bloated today, but other than that, no other side effects. I ovulate around the same time as w/out taking it. Hopefully i will have success this month with another IUI next week.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks oneof14.....When did you time the shot for? I wonder only to see if maybe my OV can be moved by the shot.


----------



## oneof14

ttcbaby117 said:


> Thanks oneof14.....When did you time the shot for? I wonder only to see if maybe my OV can be moved by the shot.

I did my shot, 12 hours before 1st day IUI, 36 hours before 2nd day IUI.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ok sorry last question.....what cycle day do they make you do the shot? I am not doing IUI and just doing timed intercourse so I wonder as I think I will be Oving close to a vacation we have planned and dont want to be on vacation feeling icky with side effects.


----------



## oneof14

I took the shot on CD12 and did the IUI's on CD13 & CD14.


----------



## ttcbaby117

k thanks for the information!


----------



## MissingKatie

When I was on Femara and Ovidrel, i took the shot in the evening the day before we were supposed to BD. I dont remember what day of the cycle it was, something tells me around CD11. We only did it 1 time that cycle because we got in a fight, and it ended in a BFP!
Hope this brings you a little hope for your cycle!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh thank you! That is great news....well I am hoping I will be able to take it a bit later in my cycle just so it doesnt interfere with my vacation BUT beggers cant be choosers, I will wait it out and see what the Universe throws at me. Thanks again for all your input!


----------

